# My puppybeast is gone



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, the day I've been dreading for some time finally arrived. Yesterday morning at 10:00, my almost 13 yr old lab is finally at peace. She's been such a trooper, but I knew in my heart that it was time to let go. I've had several dogs over the years and Emily is the first one that I stayed with while the injection was given. She died a peaceful death with me holding and stroking her, knowing that she was very much loved. I will miss this little girl very much. She had a very good life and certainly added to the quality of mine. I'm still so emotionally raw right now and can't seem to stop weeping at the thought of her. I know that time will ease the pain, but I just need to get through this most difficult part. Maybe now I can finally get some much needed sleep. Here's a recent pic of Miss Emily Ann Franklin...RIP my sweet...you'll always be remembered with love.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

I am really sorry for your loss Laurie, it just punches a hole in you when this happens.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Very sad to here. I wish you the best!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'm so sorry LB


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry LB, very sorry, but I will have to say that having previously worked as a vet tech, the decision you made is one of the most compasionate things you could have done for your loved one. She no longer has to suffer. Find hapiness in this and remember the good times and the happiness she brought to you during her time here on earth.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Awww Laurie, I'm so sorry. 

I know how much you loved her. She had a wonderful life with you and was a very happy dog. She's not suffering any more.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

bless your heart LB...take comfort in knowing that all dogs go to heaven


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

oh my gosh,im soooo sorry


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

I am so sorry for the lost of your furry family member.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

There is nothing harder. How fortunate we are for their memories.


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Awww laurie, im very sorry about your loss!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss, laurie. I've also shared those last moments with two well-loved pets of mine (a dog and a cat) and I know how difficult it is. It's sad, but also lovely that you were there for your dog through her long and happy life and at her moment of passing. There is beauty even in death and comfort in knowing you will always remember what you had together.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss Laurie, I am crying just reading your post. I had to put my 18 year old cat down a few months ago, I know exactly how you feel. It will take some time to adjust to the loss. You will always have the memories to keep her with you. One day at a time, it will get better.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Laurie, I'm sorry to hear about your old girl. A part of her will be with you forever. I'm sure you gave her a wonderful life, and I'm sure she was glad to have you with her as she passed. We've been there too. It's been about 4 year since we had to put our old lab mix down. I still get a little sad when I look at pictures of her, but we have great memories of 15 years with her.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your loss Laurie. Our pets mean so much to us. They truely are our friends.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Pets ask for so little, yet give so much. Soon the cross over happens from pet to family member. I truly am sorry that you experienced this, but am confident that you made your decision on what you and your dog felt was right and responsible. My condolences my friend, but take rest in knowing rainbow bridge contains new life for your puppy to romp and play, waiting for you to finally arrive much later in life.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear it, Laurie. She was a beautiful girl. Pets are family members and they are so hard to lose. I hope you heal soon.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear Laurie. At least she's in peace now. She'll always live on though in your memories of her so in a way she's eternally in your heart. Time will heal so take care and know that your family here online is here for you should you need us.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Laurie, I am truly sorry for your loss!! It is never easy when a pet has to go, it's almost cruel that their lives are so much shorter than our own. I currently have a 10 year old Husky and a 10 year old cat, and my heart gets heavy just thinking about losing them. Cherish the memories you have and try to find comfort in the fact that she had the same memories.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Very truly sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you everyone, for your sympathy and kind words. I appreciate it more than you know. My heartfelt condolences to those of you who've loved and lost a pet....I really do know how you feel.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Laurie..I know How you feel..I am sorry you had to say goodbye to your best bud.
I still miss my Jazzy ..as I am sure you will miss ..Miss Emily ..just as much.
They leave Paw prints on our hearts always.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Laurie - I'm so sorry for your loss. I think we get closer to our pets than we do our family and friends - the unconditional love from them knows no limits - and they ask for very little in return. If only people were more like them, this would truly be a better place.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Very sorry to hear of your loss, LB. Dogs are a really special kind of friend.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

LB so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. We lost our two Dalmatians w/in a year of each other. I know how hard it is to lose a pet when they've been a part of your family for so long.

Peace.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss Laurie.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss Laurie....we are all thinking of you.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss. I hope you find some comfort soon.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown...


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry for your loss Laurie. If you did't open your heart to her than you would of never felt the love that she brought into your life. She is now at peace and she knows you loved her very much! It will be hard not to have her in your life, but she knows you loved her very much. You will notice at times in your life that she is with you, but in a better place. Hang in there and hold her in your heart.


----------

